# Thinking about doing freelance makeup artisty. Lots o' questions!



## tricky (Aug 30, 2009)

I was hardcore into makeup for a long, long time. I sort of stopped being so into it for a while. I still really love it, but at some point it became, like, overload for me! Buying too much stuff, not having time to do my own makeup, etc.

A couple nights ago I was talking to my date and we were talking about things that we think we'd be good at but we've never persued. I said I think I'd be a good MUA, but I never got into it. He encouraged me to give it a go. The thing is, I don't want to commit myself to years of training at this point. I'd be open to taking short seminar classes, etc. but don't want to sign up for makeup artist school or whatever.

I have a ton of makeup that I have bought for myself. I got out of doing my own makeup for a while, so I may be a bit rusty at this point.

My questions are:

1. Can I use my makeup in my kit if I clean it off really well? And when I say this, I mean, can I use cleanable products such as eyeshadows, pencils, blushes? I realize re-using things in a kit such as lipglosses, and liquid eyeliner is probably not a good idea. Can I use my used pigments in my kit (an item that obviously can't be cleaned)? Or, do I need to start from scratch? 

2. What do I need to start out with? Do I need a portfolio? And if so, what kind of models? Is it best to show a variety of skintones/ races in your portfolio?

3. How do I find models? Criagslist? Friends I guess are a good starting point just to practice doing makeup on other people...

4. Anything else that I should know? I don't have much knowledge on the industry and how to get into at all.

This forum has SO MANY threads! I've gone through some of them, but it seems like a lot of them pertain to MAC specifically, and I don't want to work for MAC, this would be more like a fun thing to do in my spare time, that could possibly lead to paying jobs down the road.

Thanks!


----------



## tricky (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok, so I guess you gals think that I can probably find my answers in all the other threads! No responses...

Well, for now I suppose I'll try and find some friends to do makeup on and try to do my own makeup more often. I don't want to invest in a bunch of makeup for a kit at this point so I'll use the products that I have that are cleanable, and for the products that I can't use on multiple people, I'll borrow makeup from the friends who are modeling for me (so I can make sure this is something I can actually do before inmvesting a bunch of money into it).


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 31, 2009)

_1. Can I use my makeup in my kit if I clean it off really well? And when I say this, I mean, can I use cleanable products such as eyeshadows, pencils, blushes? I realize re-using things in a kit such as lipglosses, and liquid eyeliner is probably not a good idea. Can I use my used pigments in my kit (an item that obviously can't be cleaned)? Or, do I need to start from scratch? _

- Basically, anything that can't for sure be sanitized needs to be kept seperate. Pigments that you've already dipped into with a brush cannot be used in your freelance kit. You can use pencil eyeliners, lipsticks, blushes, eyeshadows, etc etc if you sanitize them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (99% alcohol). Saniziation is SO important, there are a few good threads on it. Do a search. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_2. What do I need to start out with? Do I need a portfolio? And if so, what kind of models? Is it best to show a variety of skintones/ races in your portfolio?_

Start doing "Trade for Photo" shoots with various photographers and models. Where Professional Models Meet Model Photographers - ModelMayhem is a good place to start. Make sure you have a real kit before you start doing TFP stuff, though. 

_3. How do I find models? Criagslist? Friends I guess are a good starting point just to practice doing makeup on other people..._

See above answer.

_4. Anything else that I should know? I don't have much knowledge on the industry and how to get into at all._

Read through some of the threads in the industry forum. There are some great posts with lots of info about what exactly you need for a kit, etc. Good luck!


*Also, don't be offended when people don't answer a thread within 24 hours. 98% of the people on this site don't do this as a full time job, just a hobby! - if there arent answers, its because they don't know and don't want to waste your time! *


----------



## tricky (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you so much for your kind response!


----------

